# Six Nights to Year's End (Merged)



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 3, 2008)

OOC: Finally, we have all active player characters together on this thread.  Both groups please continue your posts and your discussions with one another here.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Mar 3, 2008)

Verosh stands like an immovable rock, facing the supposed killers. A tall, grimacing Litorian armed with two finely-made short swords, he bleeds from several wounds and looks (not to put too fine a point on it) as though he's barely restraining an inner rage.

"Speak." he says after an uncomfortable moment.


----------



## Dekana (Mar 4, 2008)

A human soldier is the first of the accused to respond. He rests sitting on the ground, wearing a dull red robe that, upon closer inspection, appears stained with blood. Underneath is a heavy suit of armor, worn and scratched from a lifetime of use in combat. "Of course, we will clear up the true nature of this foul deed. You may wish to have a seat though; this will take some time."

"I am Kaeso Drionus, and we are the victims of a foul enchantment. [flashback!] It began on the night of the 24th of Yearsend. Our company was relaxing in a local tavern. We drank and boasted of our previous victories, as was usual for us. A man walked in and offered us a job; he promised good pay, so like fools we accepted. Ready for another easy paycheck, we followed him. But it was a trap; peaceful looking monks tore off their robes all around us and revealed their weapons!" The memories must be deeply horrifying: Kaeso's nervous smile completely disappears as he continues with his tale.

"Though we fought against our attackers, their numbers were too great. One by one we were struck down, until at last we were all unconscious. When we awoke later, our limbs were constrained as we were forced to partake in a bizarre ritual. Robed members of some cult chanted as they sliced a wound into some beast; a creature with several mandibles protruding from its face. The blood, along with other reagents, were mixed and forced down our throats." The next part of the story is clearly the most troubling to Kaeso. He fights not to cry, signs of stress showing in his voice.

"Entranced, unable to resist whatever spell had been placed on us, we were released into the city. The power of the enchantment compelled to meet with the Knights of the Golden Cross. Being prisoners in our own bodies, we had no choice but to watch as we drew our weapons and slew them all. .. By Lothian, why Kaira? Why did this happen?" Kaeso pauses here, attempting to collect himself.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 4, 2008)

Lorthanoth said:
			
		

> Verosh stands like an immovable rock, facing the supposed killers. A tall, grimacing Litorian armed with two finely-made short swords, he bleeds from several wounds and looks (not to put too fine a point on it) as though he's barely restraining an inner rage.
> 
> "Speak." he says after an uncomfortable moment.





The man sitting comfortably in the corner tips his wide-brimed hat back as the Litorian speaks. "Your manners are lacking, although your wounds would give some insight as to why you are rude. The proper way to meet is with an introduction first." Davian stands and offers a polite bow, "My name is Davian, friend of the late Tagret Artalen." 


Davian sits and listens to Kaseo's story. He nods and listens intently, hearing the tale for the first time himself. "According to the word which reached my own doorstep, the group was imprisoned. The prison resulted in the death of Tagret, although how exactly is a tale to be told by them." he says motioning to the rest of his group. "We know of the church, and indeed found hostility there." Davian sits back, placing his bow on his lap and locking his fingers behind his head. He sits back relaxed, knowing full well that violence would not happen as long as no aggression was shown.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Mar 4, 2008)

Verosh sneers at this man, Davian. "You can stand there and accuse me of a lack of manners... Your arrogance is astounding. I know not this Tagret you speak of, but Kaira was my friend. If you are ought to do with her murder, then manners have no place here."

He looks around and adds, "You use this meeting ground as a weapon to make yourself the bigger member of the pack. I have no interest in weasel words or introductions. I wish answers."


----------



## bedford (Mar 4, 2008)

Skrymer looks at Kaeso. "tell us the rest of your story.."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 4, 2008)

The older female bard interrupts Verosh.  "And what if they are telling the truth?  Do we hold them accountable for crimes they in which they were not in control of themselves?  I have heard that at least one of these men rescued an older woman and some children from a burning home after he recovered his own senses."


----------



## Tychus (Mar 4, 2008)

"We've just laid three of our friends to rest, slain while investigating these horrendous crimes.  Regardless of who was the pulled their strings," Glau nods in the direction of Kaeso, "it does not excuse criminal actions."

Glau turns to look squarely at Kaeso.  "Can you prove you were enchanted?"


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 4, 2008)

Lorthanoth said:
			
		

> Verosh sneers at this man, Davian. "You can stand there and accuse me of a lack of manners... Your arrogance is astounding. I know not this Tagret you speak of, but Kaira was my friend. If you are ought to do with her murder, then manners have no place here."
> 
> He looks around and adds, "You use this meeting ground as a weapon to make yourself the bigger member of the pack. I have no interest in weasel words or introductions. I wish answers."





"Hold your tongue kitty. You know nothing and by speaking, are proving such to be true." Davian sits forward in his chair, "If you have come not to hear our story, but to shed blood, then perhaps you should leave. I am sorry for the loss of a friend, I have felt that knife also. My loss was no greater than yours, nor yours greater than mine. If we lost our kindred for unjust reasons, then vengence shall be granted to both of us." He leans back and rests one leg on top of the other, "Manners have a place everywhere. Even in your "pack" as you mentioned it. There are things that can be, and cannot be done. You are pushing the latter and ignoring the former. Such is a short road."


----------



## Dekana (Mar 5, 2008)

Glau said:
			
		

> Glau turns to look squarely at Kaeso. "Can you prove you were enchanted?"



"We have some evidence leading to the cult responsible for our enchantment, but no, we don't have anything specifically exculpatory. But please, let me continue with the tale."

"We awoke from our spell very suddenly to find ourselves surrounded by guards. Although some of our group ran, the majority gave ourselves up to the authorities. We knew we weren't responsible for what happened of course, and were confident we could get a fair trial. How wrong we were..."

Kaeso shakes his head, as if he can't believe the story himself. "The guards led us deep into the city dungeons. But the warden was somehow involved with the plot himself; he was expecting the arrival of the six of us before the guards themselves knew, and even referred to the 'mental bonds' holding us. He planned on torturing us, which we decidedly did not go along with. As one of the warden's bugbear guards opened my cell to take me, I made my move!" The soldier describes the ensuing fight, and sadly speaks of the deaths of Tagret and Percival. "They were good friends, and it was a tragedy to lose them. But we knew we had no chance of winning if we stayed. So with a timely transportation spell, us three survivors escaped the warden. Just three of the original six in our group remained: Luna, Morty, and myself. Kareus wan't captured, and two were slain." He sighs, then continues.

"Since our gear had been confiscated, we traveled to our house in the city to collect some spare equipment. Davian met us at this point, and aided us in escaping from what I'm guessing were bounty hunters. From this point on, we resolved ourselves on proving our innocence. A seer friend of Morty helped us search our memories of the brainwashing, revealing a clue which led us into the Temple District. After disguising ourselves" -Kaeso motions to his robe- "we searched for, and *found* the location where the spell was cast on us. It was the basement of the Temple of Dusk!" he says somewhat accusingly. "Although Ronaldo, the priest who greeted us, seemed unaware of the plot, his colleagues attacked us on sight. They were brewing foul potions in their basement, which sickened several of us. We defended ourselves, avenging our fallen comrades."

"Kareus arrived at this point with Lorraine" -he nods in her direction- "and we began to collect our evidence. We recognized their basement immediately as the room we were enchanted in. In one of the rooms, a heavy device had recently been removed. I collected a piece plastic tubing bearing the brand name of 'The Smoke Shop', a store in the North Market. I believe inquiring there might reveal exactly what was removed from the room."

"Loraine collected a sample of the toxic potion the priests were brewing."

"I also took with me a book regarding chaos cults." Kaeso withdraws a book labeled The Discoveries of Tralgon from his bag. "The priests had some great interest in the book, as it is well worn. There are many handwritten notes in it, as well as underlined passages."

"Loraine led us here after we gathered our evidence. And now, we place our trust in The Knights of Chord and you fellows."

ooc: Sorry for the long posts. I'm trying to sum up 10 pages of the story so far, hehe.
Deuce: Is Ronaldo awake yet?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 5, 2008)

OOC: The long post was well done.

Loraine retrieves the priest Ronaldo, who is awake, though he looks like he is still recovering from some recent ordeal.  "S..S...'Scuse me.  I'm still tr... trying to get better from some gas I inhaled.  He is correct about how he came to my Temple... and now I'm not sure what to think.  The men that I had trusted, they... they were brewing something horrible in the basement.  Gods... I'm afraid I may have been part of a Chaos Cult," the red-robed priest says, his face pale and damp.

"It seems Ronaldo is recovering from the hallucinagenic gasses that his comrades hit him with, although your two allies are still unconscious and muttering insanities," Loraine speaks loudly so both groups can hear.

OOC: RIP, Gary.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Mar 6, 2008)

"You speak of manners and insult me in the same breath; apologise now and we shall leave this matter." says Verosh to Davian


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 6, 2008)

Davian stands slowly, "You are the one who entered this room with hostile intentions. I shall not apologize for that which I did not start. If you wish to enter into a combat, then you should leave. I warn you, I have grown tired of you." He turns to the elven knight, "Milady, what chance is there for fairness when those who have come have already judged?"


----------



## Tychus (Mar 6, 2008)

Glau's eyes go wide at Davian's rebuttal.  After catching a glimpse of Verosh's angry posture out of the corner of his eye, he quickly speaks, "You best bite your tongue lad, before someone cuts it out.  Now let the adults finish talking."

"We're no bounty hunters, but there are plenty in the city who would as soon kill you as speak with you, regardless of guilt, to retire in comfort on the reward that's been placed on your heads.  Me, I think the nature of this bounty tells us something about what's going on here."

Glau shifts into storyteller mode, his voice filling the room.  "Consider: While you were attacking the Knights, Vai assassins murdered Quaelin Fillasti in the street near his home.  The bounty on your heads was posted practically as soon as the Watch discovered the scene.  And if what you say of the Warden is true... It seems that whether you were willing participants in these murders or not, whoever orchestrated them now views you as a liability, and is working very hard to eliminate you."

"The signs point toward House Vladaam being at the heart of this, though we still cannot prove it.  And that gets us no closer to _why_ the Knights were murdered.  However, we have discovered that the Knights were also researching ancient religions."   Glau pulls the copy of Forgotten Deities of Pre-Lothian Cultures he borrowed from the Celestial Conclave from his bag.  "They must have been on the cusp of uncovering whatever this still hidden group is plotting, for their enemies to risk striking at them so boldly."

Glau pauses for a moment, stroking, his beard.  "Which means, I suppose, that we're now all nearly as much of a threat as they were."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 6, 2008)

"I have no issue with any of you yet. Insult me again, and we will have more than just words." Davian's eyes go cold as he makes his promise. He picks up his bow, making no other move but to hold it in his hand.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 6, 2008)

*Tsal*

A loud angry hissing sound comes for the heretofore silent tall Assarai (lizardman) in the corner. He finally steps forward and speaks. "I am Sithalaphis Tsal, a friend to those who are accused and those who died in the prison. Enough posturing my friends." He looks first at Verosh, "even if you believe these people did not act under compulsion you must admit that larger forces are involved. Fighting here and now will not solve the mysteries of this foul deed. Contain your disdain for each other and consider the best course of action. Is it to fight or see these people placed in irons? Will that answer the question or relieve the grief? Would it not be better to find out who is ultimately responsible? Get hold of your animosity and save it for the forces behind the deaths." He turns next to Davian, "have we been able to find out all that these others have? I have learned much from their words already. Will you discard their knowledge and help for pride?" 

Tsal is tall, at least by human standards. He has dark green skin and the yellow-green reptilian eyes of his people. His arms seem thin compared to his thick skinned body. He has a tendency to tilt his head to one side when talking to people. His voice is somewhat raspy and he speaks common with too many sylabant sounds, but can be understood easily enough by those humans who concentrate. Some sort of light armor is concealed under his clothes which are made of stout brown cloth, but have seen hard use. A faded blue cloak completes his attire. His large clawed feet are bare as is the 4' tail behind him. He wears a stout club of darkwood on his belt along with leather pouches that are worn enough to be hand me downs. A pack and a long wicker case over his shoulder suggests that he is a workman carrying some parcel. A keener eye will perceive that the case is about rifle sized and that there is a powder horn under his cloak. A very large monitor lizard dozes at his feet.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 6, 2008)

Davian shakes his head and silently takes his seat. "Continue the tale good sirs." he states as calmly as he can.


----------



## bedford (Mar 6, 2008)

Skrymer takes one step closer to davian and looks down at him without a word. when Davian takes his seat again Skrymer to seems to calm down and takes step back again. He then picks up a large piece of meat from his pack and starts eating it while listening to the discussion.


----------



## Tychus (Mar 10, 2008)

Glau flips through the pages of the book in his hand.  Thinking aloud, Glau speaks to no one in particular, "I have not yet had to study this, but we know that something in this book lead the Knights to the Necropolis.  We should compare these books to see what secrets they may reveal."

Glau turns to catch the eyes of the assembled representatives of the various organizations present.  "There appears to be some larger plot afoot here than this morning's murders.  Whether these men are are judged responsible of the actions they committed, there is certain to be knowledge in their heads that will help us reveal the true enemies.  What say you?  Do you find their tale convincing?"

[OOC - What time is it now?]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 10, 2008)

It's 8pm in the evening, and although it is late, some such as Kareus and Kaseo have been awake for an even longer time than others and are beginning to feel exhausted.

Loraine speaks next now that the arguments have begun to die down.  "I think it is in our best interest to cooperate with one another at this time.  The Knights of the Chord will give secret sanctuary to these men and women who are on the run until we can better judge their guilt or innocence.  Glau, Verosh, and Skrymer will be asked to accompany them in their pursuit of proving their innocence, and will also be asked to help judge them at a later time.  I have little doubt that they will prove themselves to be decent men.  At this time, however, we cannot give open support when they are still suspected criminals who are being hunted.  We will provide a place for you to rest tonight.  Perhaps we can also help study the book you have brought, while Kareus has a sage studying another book he found that might be of interest.  Tomorrow we can all pool our knowledge together, and we can arrange a quiet meeting for you.  The Knights of the Golden Cross did not go into the Necropolis alone... two Knights of the Pale went with them and are being asked to meet with you tomorrow.  They are Brig Stoneheart and Prince Ironheart.   If you decide to investigate the Necropolis, these two men can use their connections to get you access."


----------



## Dekana (Mar 10, 2008)

Kaeso says to Loraine, "Very well then. I'm glad to see that at least someone in all of Ptolus is willing to give us a chance to prove ourselves." He speaks tiredly as he stands up, saying "If there's nothing else for now, I'll be off to the bedchamber. It feels like I've been awake for months..."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 10, 2008)

"Do Brig Stoneheart and Prince Ironheart know with whom they will be meeting? Given what happened to their companions of the necropolis they may be inclined to attack some of our number on sight."


----------



## Lorthanoth (Mar 10, 2008)

"Indeed there seem to be wheels within wheels, as they say." Verosh says quietly after a while, "If you innocent, as you say, your friends died bravely, with honour."

He looks around the assembled group. He says slowly and seriously, "We have also lost friends. The ones behind this will pay dearly. I, Verosh, son of Kala, pledge on my honour and my life that my sword shall be yours in this endeavour."

He extends his hand to Davian in solidarity, "We are brothers in this, until death or treachery divides us. Let our enemies fear our coming." he adds gravely


----------



## Tychus (Mar 10, 2008)

Glau stifles a yawn.  "Sleep sounds like a good plan."  He hands the book to Lorraine.  "These men will also need disguises if they are to travel about the city without attracting attention.  Is that something you can help with?"

[OOC - Glau has spells and charges available if anyone needs healing.  I'll cast Healing Rest, which will double everyone's natural healing for the night.  Let me know if you need additional healing.  Are we sleeping here, or heading back home?]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 10, 2008)

*Tsal*

OOC: Tsal can provide healing care and some cures as needed. Just let me know your status.


----------



## Dekana (Mar 10, 2008)

*Kaeso, HP: 47/112, AC: 23, Fort: +10, Ref: +4, Will: +4*

OOC: Kaeso could use some extensive healing. A night's rest for him would be 10hp; he gets 20 from that Healing Rest spell, but that still leaves him 45hp short of his max.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 10, 2008)

*Tsal*

The Assarai's tools look primitive, indeed many of the things he mixes up and applies to the wounds look like they were living in the swamp yesterday. However, moves deftly and carefully, and after he is finished Kaeso's aches and pains are diminished. Next he casts a spell and Kaeso feels a strange healing (1d8+5=12) spread through his body. Taking out a wand that looks like a gnarled tree root; however, it proves efficacious none the less and soon Kaeso is well on his way to recovery (1d8+3=10, 1d8+3=7).  

OOC: Healing check (1d20+11=31) That should be good for another 10 by morning. A cure light wounds spell and two charges from a wand of cure light wounds and Kaeso is up a total of 39 from Tsal's efforts.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 11, 2008)

Davian grasps Verosh's hand. "May the blood of our enemies be spilt before us."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 11, 2008)

OOC: Don't waste charges or items healing yourselves.

Before Tsal or the others can heal themselves, the Knights of the Chord are able to provide a few more healers that are able to restore any remaining injuries (All PCs to full health).

"We've explained our suspicions to Brig Stoneheart and Prince Ironheart, and they are willing to give the benefit of the doubt in regards to whether or not some of you were made to commit the murders.  We can provide some disguises through basic illusion magic, but it will not last long.  We can also provide robes or different clothes, though no outfit above a few gold pieces in worth.  Finally, the mixed company you will be keeping will help you blend in as the make-up of your party has changed drastically.  Unfortunately, there is no perfect solution and there is still the chance you might be located by divinations or recognized by acquaintances.  Are there any other questions I can answer before you turn in for the night?"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 11, 2008)

*Tsal*

Tsal thanks the healers. "I have no more questions this evening." 

OOC: I will be away from my computer until Saturday evening. Please npc my character as needed until then. Thanks.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 11, 2008)

"The Knights of Chord are as honorable as the rumors have said. We are all indebted to you for this act of charity and kindness, especially since we have done little to be worthy of such treatment." Davian sweeps off his hat and bows before the knight, "I believe we are finished here. Fatigue has hit me as well, perhaps we should retire for the night."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 12, 2008)

The night is uneventful, although your sleep is disturbed because of the events of the last day.  Still, you come out rested enough to continue your day, and for some to restore their spells (please let me know if your memorized or prayed for list of spells has changed).

Loraine and Kareus meet the group as you gather again in the mess room for breakfast and to hear her speak.  "Kareus left early to retrieve information on this book and others which were found in the study of the Knights of the Golden Cross," Loraine says as she holds up a small, ancient book with elven writing.  "The books reference an ancient elven poem that describes the burial of Dessoch, a now forgotten goddess of the moons.  The poem is called the Tomb of the Dead Goddess, and through the ancient landmarks that are described we believe that the location of this ancient tomb once lay somewhere in what is now the eastern side of the Warrens near the bay.  The eastern central edge of the Warrens has often drawn the more religious residents, whether they were simply pious and unfortunate or worshippers of a darker faith.

The book that Glau found speaks of the God of the Moons, whose worshippers used to divine their fate and sometimes even twist it by studying the position of the moons in comparisons to other astrological portents.  It is said that this god was separated from his love, who was killed by jealous mortals, but that one day she would find life again when the two moons meet on Yearsend.  When she lives once more, this God of the Moons will awaken once more and his strength will be felt as it was in days of old.  We checked the astrological charts after we heard this.  The two moons are in eclipse with one another this Yearsend.  Whatever the cultists are trying to do most likely involves this god and goddess, but unfortunately these books only mention poems and snippets of stories.  The bed of the god is supposed to be located somewhere in the Necropolis, but that's a big area and we couldn't narrow down the location given the landmarks described in the book Glau grabbed.  Maybe Brig and Ironheart can show you the dead ends they ran into which might lead you to find something in the places they didn't look."

Kaeso, Luna, Kareus, and Morty
[sblock]
You awaken to see a strange slanted line imprinted in dark red upon your forearm.  It seems to have grown darker as the morning hours pass.
[/sblock]


----------



## Lorthanoth (Mar 12, 2008)

"Deluded fools. This is where religion gets you," mutters Verosh in a sad way.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 13, 2008)

"Not religion, my new companion, ignorance. It is always unwise to follow blindly another's truth." Davian shakes his head as the words leave his mouth. "Should we go find this goddess' resting place and prove the truth of it to ourselves?"


----------



## Dekana (Mar 13, 2008)

Kaeso nods after Davian speaks. "Indeed, we must continue our search for this cult. Dead ends or no, we can't sit here and wait for whatever sinister plan they have to reach fruition."
During the next few minutes, Kaeso appears as if he's preparing for a massive battle; he straps  a wide tower shield, slings a well-crafted flail and trident, and with the help of a Knight, latches on a suit of solid looking full plate armor. Gone is the bloodied, tired man dressed in the robes of a magician; what remains is a well-rested soldier who looks ready for a war.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 13, 2008)

Loraine tells you, "If you decide to go to the Warrens first, then we'll contact Brig Stoneheart and Prince Ironheart and tell them to escort you to the Necropolis later.  That will not be a problem for them, since the Necropolis is not a place that even the bravest Delvers enjoy going."


----------



## Dekana (Mar 13, 2008)

"That might be for the best milady. If we go to the Warrens first, we could stop by the prison and 'visit' our old friend, the warren. They blood of two of my friends are on his hands, and I mean to exact revenge. Besides, we left much of our equipment in his domain. If we were to regain it all, our fight against the cult would be that much easier."

ooc: It sounds like the Warrens are close to the prison, being near the bay and all. Is that a fair assessment?


----------



## Tychus (Mar 14, 2008)

"I don't object to visiting the prison first.  We meant to go there yesterday but got a bit sidetracked."  Glau strokes his beard in thought.  "The prison is just down the coast from the Warrens, but I believe the only way to enter is by boat, barring teleportation or other magical travel.  And your face is sure to be recognized there."  Glau taps his chin.  "I have an idea.  Tell me all you can about the guards."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 15, 2008)

OOC: The prison is south of the docks, past the Warrens, and flushed against the Guildsman District in the very southeastern part of Ptolus, in a place called the Cliffs of Lost Wishes.  You can reach the bay in the Warrens, but it won't be as easy as there aren't boats like you can find at the docks.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 15, 2008)

*Tsal*

The Assarai rises early. "I want to go visit a friend of mine this morning before we move on. I hope to learn something which will help us. I will return shortly and will be ready to undertake whichever course the group deems best upon my return."  He sets off with the large lizard in tow. They get a hearty breakfast from vendors along the way to the Shrine of the Oracle in the Temple District.

[sblock=DM]Tsal wants to go visit Nayvras the Oracle. He will tell her of the things that were learned from the books and see if she has any insights that might help them find what they seek in the warrens or the necropolis. Anything she can tell him will be most helpful.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 16, 2008)

The party continues to debate whether or not to go to the Warrens or the prison.  Loraine adds, "If you can conjure up your own transportation to hold six armed men then you can go through the Warrens or through the Guildsman District in order to reach the prison.  Otherwise, you may consider renting or buying such a boat at the Dock District, but I am unsure of their availability or your funds.  Renting might cost around 30 thrones, while purchasing may cost up to 600 thrones."

Tsal
[sblock]
You meet with a plain woman with shoulder-length hair and small eyes.  This is the Oracle, who listens to your situation with interest.  "Tsal, I know little about the past or these books you have mentioned.  My focus is on the future, and what frightens me is that my dreams and foretellings are dark of late.  There is a growing chaos that I can sense will occur, with many figures caught up in it, but with only two greatly powerful voices in the center being fed by it.  As for you, I would ask that you leave Ptolus.  I sense that your life will be in danger for as long as you remain here.  Today, and in the next few days, you will face dangers from sisters, ghosts, and a creature from beyond that was thought killed by some of your companions, but that still lives."
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 16, 2008)

*Tsal*

[sblock=To the Oracle]"Would that I could just leave. If it were only my own future hanging in the balance I would do so. However, several friends need my help. I will try to use what you've told me to survive. Thank you for your information. I hope we will walk here again after year's end and talk of better days." If the Oracle has nothing more to share then Tsal will return to the others. [/sblock]


----------



## bedford (Mar 17, 2008)

"I say we head for the docs and try to rent a boat. I would still like to pay the warden a vissit"


----------



## Dekana (Mar 17, 2008)

"Very well then, let's be on our way." Before the party sets out, Kaeso asks Lorraine about the disguises she mentioned, making sure to acquire one before leaving.

ooc: If there's no objections, lets head to the docks and get our boat. Tychus can attempt his "prisoner transport" illusion, hopefully getting us past the initial guards.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 17, 2008)

Davian holds out his hat of disguise. "I do not know the appearance of the guards. Perhaps one who has seen them should wear it."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 17, 2008)

Tsal
[sblock]
The Oracle nods, then says nervously, "Be careful, friend Tsal though I must ask what you plan to do next.  Perhaps it will help me divine your future."
[/sblock]

OOC: I'll let Tsal reply and then we'll advance the plot.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 18, 2008)

[sblock=Tsal Replies]"I believe we will be venturing first to the prison island to question the warden who knows something of the events in which we are embroiled and try to recover some important items that were seized. Then we will likely visit the warrens and Necropolis to find out more about the moon deities. Anything you can tell me of the future will be most helpful. Please share your wisdom."[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 18, 2008)

Tsal
[sblock]
The Oracle replies, "Thank you, Tsal.  I will focus upon these places and events and perhaps later I will have either visions or dreams to share with you.  Return in a couple of days if you are able."
[/sblock]

Tsal returns as Kaeso borrows Davian's hat of disguise and took the appearance of one of the prison guards.  Loraine nods and says, "It's convincing enough.  If Glau is going to cast an illusion spell it may only last as long as he can maintain concentration on it, as well as for as long as it isn't physically struck.  You'll have to be certain about when you want to activate it, for it's doubtful that you can walk from here to the eastern side of the city without someone bumping into the illusion.  I can cast a spell on one person, that acts as the hat of diguise will for Kaeso.  That is for one hour I can make someone look like a different person or race and either a few feet shorter or taller in the process.  Perhaps a large orc, or a scrawny halfling for instance."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 18, 2008)

*Tsal*

"Have we decided to go to the prison then? I thought that we might. I have learned some things that might be helpful. The Oracle has told me that there is a growing chaos that she can sense will occur, with many figures caught up in it, but with only two greatly powerful voices in the center being fed by it. She sensed that mine life will be in danger for as long as I remain here. By extention that likely applies to all of us. Today, and in the next few days, you will face dangers from sisters, ghosts, and a creature from beyond that was thought killed by some of your companions, but that still lives."

Considering the disguise he asks, "Do the watch or the guards use dogs or other animals? I could easily adopt such a form. Perhaps my companion could enter as such a beast as well?"  He gestures at the Monitor Lizard beside which is easily the size of a big dog.


----------



## Dekana (Mar 18, 2008)

In the blink of an eye, Kaeso's form shifts to that of a bugbear's. In his best 'bugbear' voice, he says:

"The warden wants these prisoners on the bottom levels! Har har, there will be nothing left of these fools when he's done with them!"

Then, in his normal voice, he says "The warden is fond of using bugbears as his guards. The form might get us past the initial human guards."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 19, 2008)

"Bugbears..... Interesting. Do we know that the human guards know of the bugbear guards?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 19, 2008)

"According to what I've heard from Kareus, and from our own informants, the prison is guarded by humans and has prisoners shipped by humans, but the guardians become less civilized towards the central chambers.  In the deeper parts are goblins, bugbears, and even ogres...and of course the Warden himself.  Although many of the humans working for the Warden can be considered corrupt, many can't stand some of these other goblinoids that the Warden surrounds himself with.  The Commissar doesn't mind what the Warden does in his prison, as long as the ruffians he sends there remain locked away.  Tsal, I can use my spell to change your lizard into a dog if both he and you will let me.  The spell should last long enough for you to enter the prison."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 19, 2008)

"So what is to stop us as acting as though we were sent by the Commissar?" he pauses to consider his own words. "I admit I know little of the arcane ways, could we convince the "good" guards to battle by our side?"


----------



## Lorthanoth (Mar 20, 2008)

"I like your idea, Davian. There must be some noble souls who chafe under the regime of this beast." says Verosh with passion. "But we may not have time to sound them out, as it were. If we were to provide proof of his corruption then maybe we could assemble a band on the inside. But now I speculate too widely, I fear."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 20, 2008)

Davian shakes his head. "You are right I fear." He lets out a sigh, "We will have to assume they are all against us until they prove they are with us. I fear that will never happen."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 20, 2008)

*Tsal*

"I think dogs would be best for my companion and I. It should allow us to draw less attention. It might give us an edge in surprise if we run into trouble."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 21, 2008)

Loraine nods and accompanies you to the dock district.  While you walk, you notice that the mood of the city seems on edge and glum, a mood which is not helped by the darkening overcast sky.  With the recent violence people seem to make a point of avoiding loitering Delvers are anyone who carries a weapon, lest they themselves get caught in a sudden fray.  Also, many more Delvers are wearing armor than what is customary, and the Watch seems to be out in larger numbers.

It takes close to a half hour to reach where the boats are held, and the bard is kind enough to procure a rented rowboat for you from Old Sard of Sard's boats, a weathered old sailor with crooked teeth, but a friendly disposition.  "Let's keep this our little secret."  So saying she takes the group out of sight and bends down to cast a spell on Tsal's companion.  In an instant, the monitor lizard warps and becomes a dog, whose ears bend down sadly as he stares up at Tsal in confusion.  "That should do it.  You probably will want to figure out who are the guards and who are the prisoners and a cover story, but otherwise you are set.  Good luck to you," she says with a wave while Kareus leaves your group to help her with some research on what is going on.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 21, 2008)

"I would prefer to have my bow handy, but will play the role of a prisoner." Davian says somewhat coldly.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Mar 21, 2008)

Verosh shifts uneasily, wary of what may lie ahead.

OOC: What am I doing at this point? Are the rest of us 'prisoners' then?


----------



## Dekana (Mar 21, 2008)

ooc: Perhaps once we've acquired the boat, someone else could take the hat of disguise. 
Kaeso, Luna, Kareus, and Morty, being the original prisoners, could act as if they'd been recaptured. Our 'captors' would be everyone in group B.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 21, 2008)

*Tsal*

"Guess I'll join the guards. If anyone has anything they'd like to hide while playing prisoner, I can take it and it will vanish until I return to my native form." He gathers anything the others want to conceal. Smiling his reptilian smile he reassures his companion and makes his own transition to canine form.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 21, 2008)

"So I should play the part of a guard? I am not known to travel with you as of yet."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 22, 2008)

OOC: Ok, so I have Davian as a prisoner, along with Kaeso.  So the other four are guards?  Who is wearing the hat?  Skrymer?


----------



## Lorthanoth (Mar 23, 2008)

"I shall play the part of jailer for this time." Verosh says stoically.


----------



## Tychus (Mar 24, 2008)

"Keep your arms," says Glau.  "The illusion will mask them from sight.  And if it fails, we'll want them close at hand."

"I will play the part of prisoner, with Kaeso and Davian.  I will need to concentrate to maintain the illusion, so this role suits me.  The illusion will make it look like we wear torn street clothes, with our hands bound in front of us, and sacks over our heads.  As long as we do nothing to arouse suspicion, they guards should not see or hear our weapons and armor.  Remember that these are not real, and you will be able to see through them."

"Verosh, Skrymer, and Kareus will be our captors, and Tsal can herd us, or slip away if he is unnoticed.  Kareus should wear the hat, as his face may be recognized.  You need to get us all to the warden - if the guards want to lock us up without seeing him first, you'll need to make sure he takes notice of us.  Perhaps tell them something like 'We've been sent by Aliaster Vladaam with some loose ends that need tying up.'  Otherwise, position yourselves for surprise attacks - I know you are all deadly at close range."

"Unless someone knows another way out of the prison, we're going to have to come back out the way we go in.  When it comes to fighting - as I'm sure it will - we'll be surrounded and outnumbered.  We should try to take the Warden alive.  I doubt he's a man who wants to die for a cause, so holding him hostage may be our best chance for breaking out.  And we won't learn anything from him if he's dead."

Glau pauses, catching the eye of each man in turn.  "Is everyone comfortable with this plan?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 24, 2008)

OOC: Kareus will not be going with you.  He's an NPC until his player returns, so he will go and help and protect Loraine.


----------



## bedford (Mar 24, 2008)

ooc: skrymer could wear the hat in case he wouldn't be able to pass as a guard without it.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 24, 2008)

*Tsal*

Unable to speak common in dog form, Tsal merely yips and nods.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 25, 2008)

Skrymer dons the hat and takes the appearance of a thin human robed male, more to make it seem like he is less formidable than not.  Glau casts his spell and he, Kaeso, and Davian suddenly appear as if bound and in tatters.  The party enters the boat, which under the weight dips down to half its water level.  Luckily the waters are calm and shortly you are on your way.  The Cliffs of Lost Wishes are dark and foreboding as you enter the entrance to the Ptolus Prison.  Verosh gets out first and greets three burly human guards in slovenly uniforms while the prisoners are herded out by Skrymer and two barking 'dogs'.  "What's this?  And who the heck are you guys?"

The platform is 40 feet long by 10 feet wide with stairs to the east that lead to a guardhouse door and a corridor in the northeast that bends to the east.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 26, 2008)

*Tsal*

Getting into his role, Tsal snarls at the prisoners a little and then finds the nearest horizontal object--post, tree, cask whatever--hikes his leg and urinates on it.


----------



## Dekana (Mar 26, 2008)

Kaeso says nothing, deciding it would be more believable to act 'broken'. Besides, speaking through the illusory sack over his head might spoil the illusion.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 26, 2008)

The guards grimace at Tsal and whine, "Oh, come on now!  Get that mutt out of here.  It's going to smell like piss for weeks!"

They open the locked door to the guard house and allow you entrance into the prison, while the four human guards walk to where Tsal urinated and begin to argue over who is on cleaning duty.  You walk another forty feet down a corridor and past a sentry post guarded by four bored goblins who snicker at the whining humans as you pass.

Another 120 feet down the hallway and you come to a small chamber, about 20 feet wide and 30 feet to the north-south direction.  Inside are four bugbears who smile wickedly at the prisoners.  "Ah, what have we here?  Men, you can leave your prisoners, since we can take care of them now.  Perhaps you left something valuable on these," the bugbears suggest with a smile as they move forward to search Kaeso and the others.


----------



## Dekana (Mar 26, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]2 small questions before Kaeso starts lopping off bugbear heads:
1) Is there a door to this chamber?
2) Have the human guards left the room yet?[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 27, 2008)

OOC: There is a door to the north of this room.  Also, the human guards are still in the area of the dock and guard shack, way west of you down the twisting corridor.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 27, 2008)

*Tsal*

The 'Dog' causually makes his way into a good flanking position and gets ready. To all appearances he's just sniffing around on the floor.


----------



## Dekana (Mar 28, 2008)

Kaeso shrinks down to the ground, in 'fear' of the bugbears. He says with feigned terror in his voice, "No, please don't hurt me! I don't have anything!"

_Just a little closer you bastard..._

The fighter lashes out with his flail as soon as a bugbear comes within striking distance, attempting to end the fight before it even begins.

[sblock=Rolls]Full attack (flail) (1d20+12=18, 1d20+7=16)
Damage (flail) (1d8+4=8, 1d8+4=7)[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 28, 2008)

Kaeso surprises the lead bugbear with Tsal's flanking assistance, catching the creature  with a glance across his chain mailed ribs with his flail causing him to grunt, causing the group's illusion to drop.  Tsal transforms back into humanoid form, and the surprise round is over as the surprised bugbears ready their weapons.

OOC: If Tsal would rather stay in dog form let me know.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 28, 2008)

Davian moves back quickly and fires his bow.

[sblock=action]

Move back 10ft. Fire at closest bad dude 
Davian's attack (skirmish) (1d20+12,3d6=[13, 12], [4, 3, 6])

To hit: 25
Dmg: 13 
[/sblock]


----------



## Tychus (Mar 29, 2008)

Glau drops to the back of the group, where he can keep an eye on the hallway behind them.  He utters the words to a spell, causing all of his companions to move more quickly.  

[sblock]Cast _Haste_[/sblock]


----------



## bedford (Mar 29, 2008)

Skrymer attacks the closest buggbear with his bite and tries to catch him with hid claws. (grapple)


----------



## Dekana (Mar 30, 2008)

Kaeso, attempting to end the fight before an alarm is raised, presses the attack on the nearest bugbear.

[sblock=Rolls]Full attack (1d20+12=30, 1d20+7=27, 1d8+4=5, 1d8+4=5)
Confirming crit (1d20+7=10, 1d8+4=12)
Attack 1: 30
Attack 2: 27 (possible crit), 10 to confirm (probably not)
Damage 1: 5
Damage 2: 5, +12 if crit.

High attack rolls and low damage rolls, boo![/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 31, 2008)

*Tsal*

Back in his natural form, Tsal lashes out with his club (1d20+10=22, 1d20+5=25). The lizard joins his driud friend in attacking (1d20+7=13), but with less sucess. 

OOC: crit check (1d20+5=6) 

damage (1d6+1=3, 1d6+1=7)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 2, 2008)

OOC: Sorry for the delay.  I'm moved in and can continue now...

Verosh moves before anyone else can even think about doing so, his two short swords flashing in the torchlight.  Both connect against the ribs of the injured bugbear before Verosh twirls away.

One of the uninjured bugbears responds with a grunt, then walks next to Verosh in a failed attempt to retaliate.  Tsal attacks the injured bugbear, striking him sharply against his chest with his club, but it is obvious with the way the bugbear twists to avoid the brunt of the strike that he is an expert fighter.

Glau steps backward and out of the way of the fray as he completes his spell, which causes his companions to move twice as fast.  This causes Davian to fire a flurry of shots which nearly brings the lead bugbear down.  Kaeso finishes the bugbear off with two deadly strikes from his trident, then he steps to the flank and looks for a new target.

Skrymer moves forward, striking at the second and now closest living bugbear with such blinding speed that the creature's eyes widen in fear.  Skrymer misses badly with his first attack, however, which causes him to be off balance when he tries to grapple without success (critical miss).

The bugbears retaliate with their battle-axes, one attacking Skrymer head on while his two companions go for the flanks and they connect with mixed success (-12 hps to Skrymer).


----------



## bedford (Apr 3, 2008)

Skrymer roars and attacks the bugbear in front of him with both his teeth and claws.


----------



## Tychus (Apr 3, 2008)

Glau levels his hand cannon and fires three shots at the uninjured bugbear.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 3, 2008)

*Tsal*

Continuing to wield his club, Tsal tries again (1d20+10=23, 1d20+5=24), hitting the bugbear a pair of blows (1d6+1=6, 1d6+1=3). The lizard in dog disguise lashes out with sharp teeth (1d20+7=14) , but again fails to catch the bugbear.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Apr 3, 2008)

OOC: Can you always play Verosh in combat - he's much better when I don't roll!  jk! I can't believe I missed all this; sorry! Subs haven't been coming through. Having trouble visualising where everyone is so this vague...

Verosh grins in the joy of battle and makes sure that he isn't being flanked by his foes.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Apr 3, 2008)

Davan returns to his steps forward (back to where he started) and fires again.  Attack on closest enemy. (1d20+12=17, 3d6=11)


----------



## Dekana (Apr 4, 2008)

Kaeso moves to outflank one of the bugbears assailing Skrymer, then lashes out again with his flail.

ooc: MW Flail (+12/7, 1d8+4, 19-20/x2). I think I'd rather have you roll for me, if that's alright Deuce. I'm never quite sure if I'm getting a single or full attack.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 7, 2008)

Verosh moves once more to flank one of the three bugbears attacking Skrymer, and his blades connect three times cutting deeply into the armored back of his enemy.  The bugbear directly in front of Skrymer attacks the werebear again, but both strikes fail to penetrate his thick skin.

Tsal steps in between Skrymer and Verosh and attacks the already injured bugbear three times, and although it stumbles it does not fall.  Glau steps slightly to the right, aims his weapon, and fires three quick shots at the uninjured bugbear in front of Skrymer.

Davian takes a step back and tries to fire between Skrymer and Tsal, and at the lead bugbear.  His first and third shot go wide and luckily miss his companions, but his second shot is an incredible success, creasing the brow of the bugbear and causing a trail of blood to fall into his eyes.

Kaeso moves into a wide arc and attacks the bugbear that Verosh and Tsal had hurt from behind three times.  His bludgeoning attacks are fierce enough to bring the bugbear down with blood frothing from its mouth as the fighter's last swing crushes its lungs.

Skrymer lets loose his attack against the lead bugbear after a scream of anger, and the bugbear fails to survive the second mighty swing of the werebear.  Skrymer twists and attacks the remaining bugbear, who after surviving being mauled by two large sets of claws and fangs, attempts to make a run for it.  He somehow manages to dodge Skrymer's attack of opportunity before Davian and Glau gun him down in a hail of arrows and bullets.

Skrymer's wounds begin to heal, and you are otherwise unharmed and standing in a room with four dead bugbears.  The western door you came in from is closed, as is the one north of you which leads to areas unknown.  Your attack was not unnoticed, it would seem, as you begin to hear a siren wail through the facility.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 7, 2008)

*Tsal*

"So much for the element of surprise. Do we retreat now or press on?"


----------



## Tychus (Apr 7, 2008)

"Quickly, through the north door, while we are still quickened!"  shouts Glau.  "I will cover the rear."  Glau takes cover behind the corner of the wall, sighting down the corridor to the west.

OOC
[sblock]We should have another 7 rounds or so of haste I think.  Assuming everyone moves through the north door, Glau will follow at the rear of the group, rather than get split up.[/sblock]


----------



## Dekana (Apr 7, 2008)

Kaeso marches at the front of the group, his hefty tower shield at his side. "I'll keep guard at the front. Remember, we're looking for both the warden and our equipment."


----------



## Scotley (Apr 7, 2008)

*Tsal*

"If we are to go on, perhaps it would be best that I pause a moment to summon an earth elemental to sow some confusion?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 8, 2008)

While Tsal considers summoning an elemental, Glau hears some sort of goblinoid speech being grunted past the northern, closed door.  It also sounds as if the creatures are upturning tables and moving furniture.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 9, 2008)

As the party continues to listen, it sounds as if the sounds of moving furniture to the north have stopped, although goblinoid voices can still be heard barking orders.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 10, 2008)

*Tsal*

Acting as fast as he can, Tsal summons a Large Earth Elemental, "Go and wander through the walls, leap out and sow confusion and then fade back into the walls and attack more guards."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Apr 10, 2008)

Davian notches an arrow, "Our stealth is compromised, so we must make haste if we are to avoid a small army coming down upon us."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 11, 2008)

Tsal's earth elemental grows from the center of the floor, taking a roughly humanoid shape while covered in floor tiles.  The creature nods at Tsal's instructions, then effortlessly walks past Davian and Kaseo and through the northern wall.  You are unsure of its actions afterwards, but from the goblinoid screams and crashes from beyond the door you are sure that chaos has just broken loose.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Apr 11, 2008)

Verosh smiles for the first time in a long while, and indeed the first smile his new companions will have seen, "Nice trick," he says approvingly to Tsal.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 11, 2008)

*Tsal*

The lizard man returns the smile with a toothy one of his own. "I can pull a rabbit out of a hat as well. Now lets get moving while my friend makes trouble."


----------



## Dekana (Apr 12, 2008)

Kaeso gives his compliments to Tsal as well. "With any luck, that creature you summoned will keep the guards occupied for quite some time. Now let's not waste our chance; we have to keep moving."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 14, 2008)

There is only one direction that you can go in order to advance, and that is forward.  Throwing the northern door open you see a violent struggle continuing between Tsal's earth elemental and a group of bugbears and goblins.  The bugbears wield morningstars and hold onto newly battered shields while the goblins wear goggles and are armed with small, cheap-looking rifles.  Four bugbears are still standing, though their armor and bodies show signs that the fight so far has been going the elemental's way.  Three goblins remain standing, however two goblin corpses with crushed heads have been thrown against the far wall.   The floor is covered with debris, as it seems that whatever furniture the goblinoids upturned has been shattered and crushed in the wild struggle.  Two exits can be seen in this room, one to the north and the other west.


----------



## Tychus (Apr 14, 2008)

"Get 'em, boys!"  Glau's powerful voice rises in a dwarven battle chant as he follows his companions into the room.

OOC: Inspire Courage, using the Badge of Valor, for a +3 bonus to everyone.  He'll keep chanting until further notice.


----------



## Dekana (Apr 15, 2008)

*HP: 112, AC: 21 (w/charge), Touch: 9, Flat: 20, F+10, R+4, W+4*

"Let's try to take one of them alive this time!" says Kaeso just before he charges straight at the nearest goblin.

[sblock=rolls]Charge attack closest goblin (or bugbear if his path is blocked), dealing nonlethal damage.
MW Flail (+13, 1d8+7, 19-20/x2) (including Inspire Courage, charge, and nonlethal attack)[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 16, 2008)

Glau moves in first, leading the way for his companions.  Two of the goblins move next and fire at the elemental.  One misses, but the other strikes the creature across its shoulder, chipping away stone.

The goblinoids' eyes widen in fear as Skrymer comes through the door next, and connects with the closest bugbear, crushing it in his grip.  The elemental kills another bugbear as Kaeso and Davian come in next.  Kaeso dodges past the elementals and bugbears to close with his target, a goblin that he knocks against the wall and nearly drives unconscious.  Davian shoots but misses a goblin.

The goblin turns to return fire at Davian with his primitive rifle, but his gun explodes in his hands, causing the goggle-wearing creature to scream and grip its now partially-burned face.  The remaining bugbears attack the elemental, but their morningstars do little damage against its tough surface.  Verosh comes in finally, but misses one of the bugbears with his blade.  Tsal pulls out his rifle, but holds his fire now that Skrymer and his elemental is blocking his shot.

Panic seems to seize the goblinoids as they realize they have no way to win the battle now that the party has joined the elemental.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 17, 2008)

*Tsal*

The lizardman sidesteps to get a better angle on the bugbears and snaps off a couple of shots (1d20+13=22, 1d20+8=14). He is pleased to score a hit (1d12+5+1d6=19).


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 18, 2008)

The goblin that Kaeso struck tries to flee, but Kaeso knocks it unconscious and to the ground with a quick bat of his flail.  The goblin next to him screams and runs past the fighter and down the western corridor.

Skrymer finishes off the bugbear in his grip, followed by the injuring of the third bugbear by the elemental.  This third bugbear attempts to flee, although Skrymer catches him with a deep slash in the shoulder as he runs past.

Davian shoots at the goblin he had aimed at before, this time killing his hurt opponent.  The fourth bugbear decides that his companions have it right and runs from Verosh's deadly blade, heading down the western corridor.  As he runs, Tsal catches him beneath his right lung with a well aimed shot, though this doesn't stop the panicked flight.

The room is now clear of enemies, except an unconcsious goblin beneath Kaeso.  The remaining three goblinoids are now in full flight and are running into a chamber to the west.  There is another door in this room that leads north.


----------



## bedford (Apr 19, 2008)

Skrymer follows the fleeing goblins hoping to finish them of.


----------



## Dekana (Apr 20, 2008)

Kaeso gives chase as well: the fleeing goblins could give away the group's position! If he makes it to any of them, he swings his flail with lethal force.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 20, 2008)

*Tsal*

Tsal follows the others, his weapon held ready.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Apr 20, 2008)

Davian notches an arrow and follows the group.


ooc: Sorry, work has been kicking my butt lately.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 20, 2008)

The party follows the goblinoids to the west, although Skrymer and Kaeso catch up the the trailing bugbear and finish him off with claw and flail.  The passage stops at a door forty feet later, which the goblin throws open and rushes past screaming something in his odd native tongue.  You see several goblins beyond the open passage, though they seem to lob something towards you.  As Skrymer, Davian and Kaeso reach the entrance to this new, narrow room the entranceway suddenly explodes into a cloud of smoke, obscuring your vision of what is beyond, though the sound of many yelling goblins can be heard.


----------



## Tychus (Apr 22, 2008)

Glau follows at the rear of the party, gun in his left hand, maintaining his battle chant.  At the sight of the smoke cloud, he reaches into his haversack and tosses a thunderstone through the doorway.


OOC: I've been having a lot of trouble loading the site lately.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 22, 2008)

Glau tosses a thunderstone inside, and the shouts that he hears along with the sound of a falling body tells him that he struck true.  The party hears another door being opened to the north, along with the hiss of more smoke bombs.  Three bullets tear close to the corridor where the party stands, but only Kaeso is struck with a small nick to his left shoulder (-6 hps to Kaeso).

From the sounds you hear, it sounds as if the goblins are making a withdrawal north while maintaining covering fire.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 23, 2008)

*Tsal*

Tsal snaps off a couple of shots (1d12+11=19, 1d20+6=14)  into the fog just to try and disrupt the enemy fire. "Is anyone in need of healing?" 

OOC: Don't really expect to hit anything with the concealment.


----------



## Dekana (Apr 23, 2008)

"I took a round in their last volley. It's just a flesh wound though, hardly life threatening." If there are only two directions to go (back the way they came or north after the goblins), Kaeso takes cover behind his tower shield and proceeds slowly north after the goblins.

[but let me know if I got that wrong and there's another door that's open]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Apr 24, 2008)

"Kaeso, let me follow your handheld wall." Davian sneaks in behind him, his bow readied to fire at whatever enemies he sees.


----------



## bedford (Apr 24, 2008)

Skrymer follows Kaeso and Davian.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 25, 2008)

Tsal takes a shot, and you hear a panicked scream from beyond the screen of smoke.  The druid seems to have caused a rout, because you hear the clambering of fleeing feet.  

The group surges through the smoke, Kaeso and Davian in the lead with the tower shield in front of them though the shots that ring against its surface are haphazard and few.  On the ground lies a dead bugbear which shows signs of both slashing and gunfire wounds, while there are several cabinets upturned with green stains of goblin blood and signs of broken glass from a thunderstone attack.  A single deaf goblin crawls in a stunned and disoriented manner, only to be run through by Kaeso.

Six other goblins and one other bugbear attempt to run through an open door to the north, and the lead goblin drops another smoke bomb at his feet while the bugbear turns to meet Skrymer's charge.  Davian tries to back Skrymer up, but misses with his arrow shot as Skrymer closes in and finishes off the bugbear with a nasty swipe of his clawed right arm.

The trailing goblins scream at Skrymer's approach, yell something in goblin, and flee through the obscured door to the north.  There is also a closed door to the south.

OOC: I made a rough map.  You are currently in the room w/ the smoke.  Doors you haven't gone through are marked red, while passages you haven't gone through are marked violet.


----------



## Tychus (Apr 25, 2008)

Glau's voice rises over the din of battle, "They head deeper into the cavern; surely the prison itself lies that way.  Follow them!"  He continues to cover the rear of the group, holding his gun at the ready to shoot any targets that may appear.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 27, 2008)

*Tsal*

Having never been here before, Tsal stays near the middle of the group and follows the crowd, taking a shot when a target appears.


----------



## Dekana (Apr 27, 2008)

Kaeso simply nods at Glau's words then continues after the goblins. He continues using his tower shield as cover so he can deflect gunfire headed his way.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 28, 2008)

The party rushes into the northern room and past the doorway, Kaeso and Skrymer in the lead.  The room has a ceiling that is 30 feet high and is larger than the previous ones, 60 feet wide by 50 feet to the north-south.  The northern part of the room ends at a east-west running stream of water that is 20 feet across.  On the other side of the water is a 10 foot tall wall with a mechanical platform that is being raised and pulled away from you by a goblin operator.

Between you and the water stands two ranks of enemies.  The first rank is 20 feet ahead of you and consists of one bloodied bugbear and four uninjured bugbears.  10 feet behind them are seven goblins with rifles.

There are two goblin teams consisting of three goblins each standing on the top of the wall across from the stream.  Each handles a small cannon on a swivel platform.  As the party appears they let loose with a round of scattershot fire at the lead men.

OOC: Skrymer and Kaeso make their reflex saves, but still take damage.  Kaeso takes 4 points of damage and Skrymer takes 6 points of damage).


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Apr 28, 2008)

Davian rounds the corner and fires an arrow wildly into the room. 


ooc: dang natural 1's........

Davian's attack (1d20+12=13, 4d6=17)


----------



## Scotley (Apr 29, 2008)

*Tsal*

Seeing the riflemen as a greater threat, Tsal raises his rifle to his shoulder and gets off a pair of accurate shots (1d20+10=20, 1d20+5=18). 

OOC: damage (1d12+2+1d6=14) shot 1
damage shot 2 (1d12+2+1d6=8) 
If the first shot drops a target he'll choose another, but if not he'll fire both rounds at the same goblin rifleman.


----------



## Dekana (Apr 29, 2008)

*HP: 102/112, AC: 28, touch 16, flat 27*

Facing a wall of bugbears with a line of rifle-goblins behind them, Kaeso strides calmly to the first of the enemy ranks. He swings his flail at the bloodied bugbear and hopes his shield will protect him from some of the goblins' volleys.

[sblock=actions]Move 20feet to bloodied bugbear, attack.
Combat Expertise activated for -5 atk / +5 AC (dodge bonus)
Melee attack: MW Flail (+7, 1d8+4, 19-20/x2, bludgeoning)[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 29, 2008)

Verosh moves first, wading into the center of the battle but misses one of the bugbears in the front ranks.  Glau stays back and takes a shot at one of the goblin riflemen, but also misses.  Skrymer is more successful as he moves along to the right side of Verosh, wounding a bugbear.

Tsal aims at one of the goblins who is reloading the small cannons and fires twice, the first round injuring the cannon operator, and the second killing him (OOC: Am I reading this right?  Your cannon does additional fire damage within 30 feet of the round's impact?)

Davian's own shot goes wide, and the fumble causes him to be off on his aim with his next shot (-2 to hit on Davian's next round).  Kaeso wades into the melee, striking down the injured and nearly collapsed bugbear on his way to the line of enemies and to Verosh's left.

Two bugbears attack Verosh, although the miss badly, one badly enough that he trips and falls prone beside the litoran.  Two more attack Skrymer, with results nearly as bad as the first two.  The riflemen see Skrymer as the greatest threat, however, and attack the werebear with deadly precision (-28 points of damage to Skrymer).  Two more take potshots at Kaeso, and although one round bounces off his shield, the other knicks an exposed thigh (-5 hps to Kaeso).


----------



## Tychus (Apr 30, 2008)

Glau steps towards the center of the line, cups his hands to his mouth, and emits a low, vibrating note.



OOC: Cast _Balagorn's Iron Horn_, oriented to catch as many of the goblins as possible within the cone (any bugbears he hits are a bonus).  This will end Glau's _Inspire Courage_, but the effect should persist for 5 rounds.

[sblock="Balagarn’s Iron Horn"]Balagarn’s Iron Horn(MoF p79)
<Trans[sonic], VS, 1StdAct, Close-range, no save>
– A Cone of intense vibrations trip those in the area. Make a trip check for each target as if the attacker had a Strength of 20.[/sblock]


----------



## Dekana (Apr 30, 2008)

*HP: 97/112, AC: 28, touch 16, flat 22*

Now that he has closed with the bugbears, Kaeso utilizes his intensive training with the Flail to sweep at the legs of his opponents. He pays more attention to blocking with his shield than to his attacks, ever conscious of standard procedure for fighting in a line formation.

[sblock=actions]Full attack: make an improved trip attack on any still-standing bugbear within reach, then trip another with the second attack if the first succeeds. If the first fails, try tripping the same one again. Combat expertise is still on: +5 ac / -5 attack.
(ugh, special rules) Tripping with a weapon: make a melee touch attack with the flail, no attack of opportunity provoked. Then Kaeso makes a strength check (with +4 bonus, improved trip) opposed by the bugbear's str or dex check. If the trip succeeds, he gets a free melee attack against the opponent (improved trip).
Touch attack: +7 / +2
Strength check: d20+6 / d20+6
Melee attack: +7 (d8+4), +2 (d8+4)

If a prone bugbear provoke an attack of opportunity from Kaeso when standing, that attack will be a trip as well. He can make 2 AoOs per round. (combat reflexes)[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (May 1, 2008)

ooc: hmph...... 2 nat 1's in a freakin row.  Attack with Skirmish (SNtYS) (1d20+10=11, 4d6=13)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 3, 2008)

The goblin cannoneers fire two rounds of solid shot, one flying over the head of Verosh, but the second missing badly and decapitating the head off of the goblin in the center of the firing line.  

Verosh attacks a bugbear slightly to his left and to Kaeso' right, leaving him with a bad cut along his ribs.  Glau moves slightly to the right and uses his spell, causing the four standing goblins and one bugbear on the far right side of the line to fall on the ground prone.

Skrymer attacks the bugbear he had struck before, nearly felling his opponent with two strong swipes of his claws.  Tsal aims for another goblin cannoneer and kills his target with two well-aimed shots.  The cannon operators begin to shout at one another about their tormentor.  Davian's shot goes wide, flying in between Skrymer, Verosh, two bugbears, and a goblin without wounding anyone.

Kaeso moves to trip his enemies, and he somewhat succeeds, tripping one of the bugbears to his left, but missing in his attempt to trip the other, wounded bugbear.  The fallen bugbears attempt to get back up, one getting knocked around by Kaeso in the process, another is nearly killed by both Verosh and Kaeso, and the third being roughly handled by Skrymer.  They make several weak and ineffectual attacks, and they along with almost all of the goblins who are also trying to regroup, miss with each of their counterattacks.  Only one goblin succeeds in his attack, nicking Kaeso (-8 hps to Kaeso).


----------



## Dekana (May 6, 2008)

*HP: 89/112, AC: 28, touch 16, flat 22*

The fighter repeats his earlier manuever. He bashes his spiked flail against the armor of his bugbear enemies in an attempt to drive them to the ground.

[sblock=ooc]Same actions and modifiers as last post.[/sblock]


----------



## bedford (May 6, 2008)

skrymer enters his barbarian rage and attacks the same bugbear again,  making unusualy savage strikes with his paws and teeth.


----------



## Tychus (May 6, 2008)

Glau raises his hand cannon to his shoulder and fires twice at the goblin cannoneers.


----------



## Scotley (May 7, 2008)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> (OOC: Am I reading this right?  Your cannon does additional fire damage within 30 feet of the round's impact?)




OOC: Sorry for the delay. The rifle is the flaming weapon and it is just the standard 1d6 to the primary target. Now, being loaded with shot the hand cannon does hit an area. 

He'll keep firing the rifle.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 7, 2008)

Verosh's blades flash three times, the last strike bringing down the bugbear he has focused on.  Glau fires next along with Tsal, and between the two of them they bring down two more goblin cannoneers.  The remaining two cannoneers give up their positions and leave the cannons behind as they flee down the corridor to the north.

Skrymer kills one bugbear with a swipe of his claw, then strikes the other with his other arm, nearly killing that second one.  Davian aids the werebear by finishing off that last opponent of his, leaving a clear lane for the werebear to attack the goblins in the next rank.

Kaeso fails to trip the only bugbear now in front of him with his first swing, but trips him up with his second swing.  As the bugbear gets up Kaeso nearly crushes his skull with another strike.  This last bugbear responds with a morningstar against Kaeso's ribs (-6 hps to Kaeso).

The six remaining goblin riflemen attack again, firing frantically at the oncoming heroes with mixed results (-4 hps to Tsal, -8 hps to Skrymer, -3 hps to Verosh).

OOC: 1 bugbear guard, 6 goblin riflemen left.


----------



## Scotley (May 7, 2008)

*Tsal*

Tsal tries to find something to take cover behind as he reloads.


----------



## bedford (May 8, 2008)

Skrymer attacks the closest goblin .


----------



## Dekana (May 11, 2008)

*HP: 83/112, AC: 28, touch 16, flat 22*

Kaeso prepares to dive headlong into the group of cannoneers, his flail still thrashing about wildly.

[sblock=stats]Attack the bugbear if he's still standing, otherwise move to and attack one of the goblins.
Combat Expertise activated for -5 atk / +5 AC (dodge bonus)
Melee attack: MW Flail (+7/+2, 1d8+4, 19-20/x2, bludgeoning)[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 12, 2008)

Verosh aided Kaeso, his weapon slicing across the last bugbear's neck, killing him and causing the now defenseless goblins to scramble frantically for safety now that their protecting guards had fallen.

If it weren't for the blood that was spilled the next seconds would have seemed somewhat comical.  Skrymer closed the gap between himself and the goblins, but missed his target badly as it tucked and rolled under his arm.  Tsal moved to kill off the nimble creature but only succeeded in slipping on the bloody floor and falling on his rear (critical fumble).  Luckily his monitor lizard leapt forward and finished the screaming rifleman off.

Glau and Davian had better luck, and their rounds took out a second goblin while he fled towards the water.  Davian's second arrow wounded another with a shot to its shoulder blade, and Kaeso caught up to the struggling creature, tripped him, and killed the rifleman as he rose.

Three goblins now remained, but only two turned to fight while the third dove into the water and tried to swim upstream.  A round bounced off of Skrymer's hide with no effect, and the werebear responded by tearing the offending goblin to pieces, followed by the second goblin who died from lead poisoning induced by Glau's gun.

The last goblin looked as though he might be able to swim away from the group and into the darker portions of the prison when he gives a surprised scream.  A trident reaches upwards from below the surface of the water, spears the goblin, and drags him underneath his floating pool of blood.  

The only exit to this room is from the south which you had just came and to the north past the wide stream of water and up the wall that stands 10 feet in height.  A wheel is connected to a gear and seems to be able to drop a ramp that could serve as a bridge between this section of the prison and the next.  Unfortunately, whatever is causing those ripples in the water seem to have better ideas.


----------



## Scotley (May 13, 2008)

*Tsal*

Getting up and shaking off some of the blood, Tsal comments. "I think I can get over there to let the bridge down. I'll just have to turn into a bird. Anybody able to join me?"


----------



## Tychus (May 13, 2008)

"I can't fly," says Glau, reaching into his haversack, "but I might have a tool for the occasion."  From the bag he produces a seemingly endless spool of fine rope, a grappling hook, and a pressurized launcher that appears much larger than the bag itself.  "I'll set a safety line."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 14, 2008)

Glau fires his grappling hook and scores a hit on his first attempt, getting the grappling hook snagged on a rail on the raised bridge just in case anything happens to Tsal when the druid gets across.  Tsal transforms into a large bird and sails over the dark waters.  Small ripples of something underneath the water churn, but nothing impedes the druid's movement.  Tsal lands on the bridge, figures out the contraption, then has the bridge descend towards the rest of the party.  Glau retrieves his grapple and rope, and the party rejoins Tsal on the other side.  Whatever waits below under the bridge has decided not to move against the group.

At the end of the bridge and on top of the wall, the party finds several dead goblins and their small cannon.  Currently there is only a passage to the north, which ends suddenly at a wall after the group walks down twenty feet.  Attached is the map so far.

Tsal
[sblock]
Odd... you could have sworn some goblins had retreated down this way.  As you examine the wall you realize from a thin vertical crack in the wall that there must be a secret door here, but you will have to find how to open it.  You also hear talking on the other side of the door, but it is muffled although you believe you hear a word or two in goblin.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 16, 2008)

*Tsal*

"Hmmm, I think our goblin friends have gone through a secret door here." He points to a thin vertical crack in the wall. "I can here voices beyond. Let's figure out how to open it. There must be a mechanism here, let us find it." He begins to look about.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 17, 2008)

It's Davian who notices it first.  A handle in the door that was hidden behind a small sliding compartment.  It looks like the secret door is also unlocked, and you can easily fling it open and spread out into the room.

OOC: Actions?  When you open the door, it is likely that those on the other side will notice.


----------



## Scotley (May 18, 2008)

*Tsal*

Tsal readies his hand cannon. When the door opens he plans to blast as big a group as possible. "Does anybody know where we are going? This aimless goblin bashing nets us little."


----------



## Tychus (May 19, 2008)

"The main prison complex lies deeper into the cliff.  The water leads there, I think, but who knows what lurks beneath the surface.  I think we're going the right way."  Glau loads one of Tsal's scattershot shells into his own hand cannon to cover the other half of the room.  "Besides," he continues, grinning, "it's hard to beat goblin bashing for a day's entertainment."

[sblock=OOC]I assume it's ok if Glau borrows one of Tsal's shells? [/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 20, 2008)

As the group of you discuss your next move, an apparition passes through the secret door that Tsal has found.  This ghostly hobgoblin shouts in surprise, swings wildly with his longsword, and nearly gives Tsal a new nostril before he stumbles backwards and through the secret door once more.  You hear shouting in goblin tongue.


----------



## Scotley (May 22, 2008)

*Tsal*

The Druid passes over the ammo gladly, along with a couple of extras. 

"Looks like break time is over. Our presence has been detected. More goblin bashing is upon us." He raises his own scattershot loaded hand cannon. "If someone would be kind enough to open the door, Glau and I can give them both barrels."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 23, 2008)

Kaeso nods and flings the secret door open while Skrymer and him take the lead into the hall.  There are six semi-transparent hobgoblin ghosts standing in the middle of a huge hall, forty feet to the north-south and eighty feet to the east-west.  Rows of statues align the room while several goblinoid corpses lay underneath the ghostly hobgoblins.

"There you are... just like the seer said the group of you would be!  Truly she has proven her worth.  Now, my boys, it's time to slay them and take the bounty the House has put on their head."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 27, 2008)

<BUMP> <Checks pulse>


----------



## Tychus (May 28, 2008)

Glau grunts in surprise as he follows Skrymer through the door, shrugs, and empties his hand cannon into the group of hobgoblins.


OOC [sblock]Who's speaking?  One of the ghosts?[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 28, 2008)

*Tsal*

Having some doubts at the last minute about his own idea, Tsal steps up and fires the hand cannon trying to catch as many Hobgoblins as posible in the blast.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 28, 2008)

OOC: Yes, it was one of the hobgoblin ghosts who spoke.  Kareus told the party about running into this mercenary group.  They call themselves Ghost Clan and Kareus heard them talking about tracking down the murderers for the bounty.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 29, 2008)

OOC: Ok, I wanted to show what the field of battle looked like.  I have Skrymer, Kaeso, and Verosh moving forward to engage while the six ghost hobgoblins (represented by red dots) are also doing the same.

I have Tsal firing at the two ghosts to the far eastern part of the map.  Glau is offset to the west, but will also fire at the ghost to the far east side.  Davian will also target the same trying to combine their fire to bring one down.  Tsal's lizard is hanging back next to Tsal.  The blue circles represent statues, the blue lines doors.

Any changes?


----------



## Tychus (May 29, 2008)

OOC: Glau had loaded one of Tsal's scatter shells, for his first shot; otherwise it looks fine.


----------



## Scotley (May 29, 2008)

OOC: Works for me.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 29, 2008)

Davian fires, but misses.  Four of the ghost hobgoblins attack next, two of which leave deep gashes in the side of Kaeso (-23 hps to Kaeso) while another injures Skrymer (-8 hps to Skrymer).

Glau fires a scattershot round, but the two ghosts in his cone are unharmed as the shrapnel goes straight through them.  Kaeso swings his flail and harms one of the ghosts with a solid strike to its arm.  Another ghost swings at Skrymer with its sword, but misses the angry werebear.  Tsal shoots his scattershot round, and this time one part goes through the second ghost farthest from the east, but damages the one next to him as his incorporealness fails to give protection.

Skrymer roars and swings a clawed hand, but barely misses a hobgoblin that twists out of the way and attacks back, badly missing the werebear and exposing himself to further attacks through his clumsiness.  Verosh attacks in between the trading blows, however, and catches the ghost he is opposing with a slice to the thigh.


----------



## Scotley (May 29, 2008)

*Tsal*

Putting away the empty hand cannon, Tsal casts a spell and sends a swarm of bolts of force unerringly into the nearest Ghost Hobgoblins.

OOC: Using gloves of the Starry Sky to trade entangle for magic missile.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 4, 2008)

<Bump for those not named Scotley>

OOC: Should we continue this?  Interest seems to have flagged.


----------

